# Finally doing it!



## steven1975 (Aug 11, 2009)

After 18 months of wanting to move to spain, we are finally moving out in September!

First of all I would like to thank you all for a great forum, although I haven't posted often, I have read the site frequently and have normally found the answers to my questions without having to start a new post.

We are coming out middle of August to view some properties, if anybody knows of any rentals available east of marbella please PM me. Looking for 4 bed villa with pool.

Steven


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

Pisos en alquiler en toda España - Enalquiler.com


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Sur in English.com
Property to let | Marbella | myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

steven_matthews said:


> After 18 months of wanting to move to spain, we are finally moving out in September!
> 
> First of all I would like to thank you all for a great forum, although I haven't posted often, I have read the site frequently and have normally found the answers to my questions without having to start a new post.
> 
> ...


Good for you!! May I wish you the best of luck and I hope you will be happy in your new location.

A very wise decision to rent first, I rented apartments before I finally bought,

Hepa,

El Hierro, Islas Canarias


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

steven_matthews said:


> After 18 months of wanting to move to spain, we are finally moving out in September!
> 
> First of all I would like to thank you all for a great forum, although I haven't posted often, I have read the site frequently and have normally found the answers to my questions without having to start a new post.
> 
> ...


Glad to know the forum has been of some help.

You must be very excited!

Good luck


----------



## steven1975 (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry it's been a while, just been out for 5 days to have a good look around and find the place we want to settle.

After a good look round we fell in love with Alhaurin le Grande, not probably the area we expected but found it exactly what we were looking for.

We have contacted most agents in the area, but just in case anybody has any large 3/4 bed villa with pool in the area for 6 - 11 month rent (don't want anywhere we will have to move out in summer season!) then please PM me.

We have heard that the state school in Alhaurin is very good, so we have decided to send the kids (4 and 6) to state school rather than private school, if anybody has any other views we would appreciate any information.

We will be back out in the next couple of weeks to get a house sorted (we need to as when we got back ours had rented) and we need to register the kids before 12 september for school.

One last point, I will need an accountant in Spain so if anybody can recommend anybody in the area that would be great.

Thanks

Steven


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

steven_matthews said:


> Sorry it's been a while, just been out for 5 days to have a good look around and find the place we want to settle.
> 
> After a good look round we fell in love with Alhaurin le Grande, not probably the area we expected but found it exactly what we were looking for.
> 
> ...


Good luck with your move. 

When you do find an accountant don't forget that like in the UK, he just works for you so if he screws up, you screw up. Never do what some people have done and let him/her do the paying etc. Make sure you sanction everything and have everything on paper. Even when you "really get to know them" because a few drinks and a few coffees and it's amazing how quickly one can "get to be best mates" with some of these guys. It's worth a visit, even paying a gestoria a small amount to take you through the process of setting up and submitles so that you know exactly what your accountant should be doing for you and what it should look like.

All the best for a bright future.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Property Directors | Property in Spain / Property to Rent Long Term in Spain / Rent to Buy in Spain / Property in Canada / Property in Bulgaria is a good agent who covers El Grande. There are several schools there, my friends daughters go there and they love it. I know an accountant too - I cant recommend him as such cos I've never had the need to use him, but I know of people who have 

0034 699 78 03 89 Malcolm 


Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Good luck with the move! Your thread reminds me of how excited I was a year ago when we moved over.... One year on, and I'm pleased to report that the whole family are settled and happy. My three children are older and are therefore in international school, but I would have no hesitation in sending younger children to state school in Spain, although I would perhaps consider getting a tutor to keep the English grammar up to scratch; and plenty of reading as well!! We are in Mijas which isn't a million miles away from Alhaurin so would be interested to hear how you get on.


----------



## steven1975 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

JoJo - we have already contacted that agent and they do have a couple of properties, we will be contacting them for viewings shorlty.

Xose - Thanks for the advice, it's going to be hard trusting another accountant, been with mine in the UK for 17 years, and I'm pleased he was honest when I asked him about advice for business in Spain, he told me he didn't have a clue and get a Spanish accountant!

Lynn - I hope we are doing the right thing, initially we wanted to send ours to international school, but I think it will do us all good having them in spanish school, it will force us to learn the langauge as well.

Does anybody have a rough idea of removal costs? I think we will be taking villa unfurnished and will need to move our furniture out there.

Steven


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

steven_matthews said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> JoJo - we have already contacted that agent and they do have a couple of properties, we will be contacting them for viewings shorlty.
> 
> ...


We didn't have much luck finding unfurnished villas to rent in this area, and so we sold up most of our stuff before moving out. We used a small firm that got lots of positive feedback Removals to and from Spain[/url]. They were fantastic, but probably wouldn't be able to handle a large move (so to speak)


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I moved from England to the Canary Islands. I searched for removal firms in my area in England, they were able to give estimates to ship my furniture door to door, even to the remote island of El Hierro. I think the cost was £4000.00, but it was still cheaper than selling our stuff in England and buying new here and for you it should be far cheaper.

Perhaps you should do the same,

Hepa


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

steven_matthews said:


> Does anybody have a rough idea of removal costs? I think we will be taking villa unfurnished and will need to move our furniture out there.
> 
> Steven


We have moved all our furniture and other household effects twice in major moves, once from UK to Prague, then from Prague to Marbella. We had a minor move in the CR.
The first move in 2005 cost us just under £5000 but looking back I regret that we took the cheapest quote, which it was. We used a local firm whose responsibilitires ended on the other side of the Channel...they subcontracted to a Czech firm who delayed delivery and damaged stuff.
The minor move - only a few km -was done by Pickfords as we weren't taking chances. Pricey but fabulous service with trained people.
For our third move we decided to get quotes only from established international movers. We eventually chose AGS, a French company. They were also superb.
I think it cost around £5k but bear in mind we paid in the CR where income/prices are lower.
Frankly, you get what you pay for. I would NEVER go for the cheapest quote again. To give one example as to why: the untrained (and smelly and uncouth) Czech subbies slashed the packing material with box cutters and slashed expensive leather furniture.....
That has been our experience anyway but good luck with whomsoever you choose.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We've had a quote from a lovely chap here who does any size removals, but I think concentrates more on smaller stuff for 90€ a square metre. For us that worked out at approx 900€

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> We've had a quote from a lovely chap here who does any size removals, but I think concentrates more on smaller stuff for 90€ a square metre. For us that worked out at approx 900€
> 
> Jo QUOTE XXX
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> jojo said:
> 
> 
> > We've had a quote from a lovely chap here who does any size removals, but I think concentrates more on smaller stuff for 90€ a square metre. For us that worked out at approx 900€
> ...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Jo,

I get the feeling that sooner or later you will be transporting the lot back to Spain. Perhaps we should run a forum sweepstake, on the time it takes?

Hepa


----------

